# Toking tools



## sebastian09 (Jan 1, 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]Bongs MUST be called water pipes when present in a head shop! [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

Bongs can come in a variety of materials such as Glass, Acrylic, Ceramic and Bamboo. 

*Chamber Clearing:*

Bongs can have sliders, or they can have carbs. A majority of cheap bongs have carbs, but this is not a telltale sign of quality, just a preference. 

*Carb* - A hole that you put your thumb over so you can create suction with your lungs in order to take the hit. You then release the hole to clear your smoke from the chamber.

*Slider* - A bowl piece that is removed from the downstem or ash catcher in order to allow oxygen into your bong and clear the chamber. 

Bongs will come either Glass on Glass (GonG) or Rubber on Glass. This part is pretty self-explanatory. If your slider comes in contact with another piece of glass then your bong is most likely a GonG. If your slider has, or comes in contact with a rubber grommet, you don't have a GonG. 

A GonG bong will usually have ground glass joints. This is commonly misconceived as "frosted glass." 

*Percolation:*

Bongs use percolation as another type of diffusion, just another way to separate and cool down the smoke before it reaches your lungs!

They can be percolated with a dome or a tree. The percolator is usually located in the neck of the bong. Although, can be located "fixed" at the bottom of a stemless bong instead of a diffused down stem. Can also be percolated several times in different areas.

*Tree Percolator* - Classified by its many arms with small slits or holes at the bottom and is more widely used on many bongs.

*Dome Percolator* - Usually less commonly found on bongs. Easily identifiable by a single dome with holes or slits around the entire circumference of the bottom.

There are also a few other types of percolators in production. Disc diffusion percolators is one of them. Toro and Sovereignty are the main producers of percolator variations other than tree or dome.
*
Downstems and Diffusion:*

Your bong's downstem can either be diffused or not. This part on a bong is usually diffused. This just means there are laser-cut holes or slits at the bottom which separate the smoke for cooling. 

*Ice Catchers: 

*Always found above percolators and splash guards. Catches the ice! I'm 100% sure this is self explanatory. If you don't know what an "Ice Catcher" is, it is safe to say that you should close out your web browser and never visit GrassCity again. 
*
Splash Guard:
*
Simple, yet effective. Easily mistaken for a percolator, but upon close inspection is just a small dome, usually directly underneath the ice catcher. Does exactly what it says, guards from percolator splash. No one likes bong water in their mouth.

*Joint:*

Typically the part on the bong where the slider or ash catcher meets the beaker or bottom chamber of the bong. Joints will have different sizes, as with anything else, bigger is better.

*Ash Catchers:* 

These guys are a glass aficionado's dream. They catch all the dirty ash from cleared bowls so that crap doesn't get your beautiful bong dirty. 

Ash Catchers are sometimes diffused. They have down stems and are usually filled with water before use. They are another means of smoke filtration, although sometimes negligible.

Toro ash catchers, also known as Trashcatchers, are more commonly diffused. As well as Sovereignty ash catchers. Basically higher end ash catchers. 

*Inline ash catchers*are intricately designed artistic pieces with a sideways downstem, sometimes diffused. These pieces are exceptional at keeping ash out of your bong.
*______________________________________*

*Now we will go ahead and move on to the less glorious part of the Marijuana paraphernalia world.*
*______________________________________*

*[Pipes]*

Often used for their portability. Single chamber with a carb. 
Come in a variety of materials. 
Also called Spoons!


*______________________________________*
*
[Bubblers]*

Filtered portability. Single, double, or triple chambered with a Carb.
These pieces can also be diffused! 
Can get just as expensive and intricate as some bongs. 
These pieces are basically a water filtered pipe. 
Come in a variety of types such as Sidecar, Hammer, and Sherlock. 


*______________________________________*

*[Chillums]
*
Also called bats. 
Even more straightforward than a pipe. Just a straight piece.
Known for their exceptionally large hits.
Used for stealth smoking and being discreet. 


*______________________________________*

*[Vaporizers]*

Decent ones are pretty expensive. Cheaper ones are okay, but not as great.
Second healthiest way to get high, next to oral administration. 
Vaporizes your Marijuana, turning it into a Vapor. (Duh!)


*______________________________________*
*
[Steamrollers]*

Straight shot tube.
Gets you extremely high.
Extremely harsh on the lungs.



Basically a straight pipe with a bowl on top.


*______________________________________*

*[Dug Outs]*

Compact
Discreet
Comes with a chillum to use. 
One compartment for ground bud.
One compartment for the chillum.
*______________________________________

[Miscellaneous]*

This section is for the miscellaneous types of pieces that you may or may not get see at your head shop.


*Waterfall Bongs
Bucket Bongs
Gravity Bongs
Dry-Lungs
*



 [/FONT]


----------



## meds4me (Jan 1, 2010)

NICE POST SEBASTIAN ! should've posted it in the "The glass shop" thread. Look at mt links below ! maybe "Hick" can move it for us !


----------



## leafminer (Jan 7, 2010)

> If you don't know what an "Ice Catcher" is, it is safe to say that you should close out your web browser and never visit GrassCity again.



I sincerely hope you wrote this and didn't steal it from Grass City!
:shocked: :giggle: :aok: :rofl:


----------

